# Ga State Scores



## jworsham (Jun 22, 2009)

If anyone finds an error please send me an email with the correct info ASAP johnwrshm@yahoo.com

Thanks John



FIRSTNAME	LASTNAME	CLASS	SCORE	12'S	RANK

JASON	LOWE	bn	359	20	1
CHRIS	GREEN	bn	336	17	2
STACEY	LONG, SR.	bn	322	13	3
STEVEN	OWENBY	bn	320	10	4
DANNY	LOCKHART	bn	309	9	5
ADAM	LOCKHART	bn	308	9	6
JODY	PITTMAN	bn	306	4	7
JIMMY	GUNN	bn	303	8	8
RYAN	LOCKHART	bn	302	14	9
VAN	ARNOLD	bn	302	12	10
JOE	BAKER	bn	302	8	11
RANDALL	HUGHES	bn	300	12	12
ROBERT	SOWELL	bn	296	7	13
JOHN	CHANDLER	bn	295	3	14
CHAD	NORRELL	bn	294	9	15
ERIC	DILLS	bn	293	6	16
CHRIS	FIELDS	bn	293	5	17
SCOTT	FORD	bn	292	6	18
MATT	SOWELL	bn	292	5	19
KENNETH	RYAN	bn	292	5	20
JUSTIN	FREEMAN	bn	289	12	21
DUSTIN	ROZIER	bn	289	5	22
CHRIS	BUCHANON	bn	287	11	23
JOHN	PURVIS	bn	282	4	24
JAME	REDMON	bn	280	1	25
KITT	PETLES	bn	277	4	26
CHARLES	HUFF	bn	270	3	27
STEPHEN	SANDERS	bn	262	5	28
DEAN	RAGO	bn	258	6	29
PAT	ETHERIDGE	bn	255	4	30
DON	CHANDLER	bn	249	1	31
BILLY	MARSZALEK	bn	213	2	32

HAGEN	STAKEPOLE	ea	298	6	1
CIARA	MEADOWS	ea	248	3	2
GALVIN	HUFF	ea	231	1	3
TJ	WORSHAM	ea	232	3	4
LEVI	FORD	ea	79	2	5

AARON	ASHLEY	ht	324	11	1
LARRY	PAINTER	ht	318	10	2
DARIAN	CALDWELL	ht	314	9	3
MICHAEL	MIMS	ht	311	11	4
RICKY	GRIZZLE	ht	305	10	5
JEREMY	STAFFORD	ht	304	7	6
SCOTT	WRIGHT	ht	304	7	7
DAVID	JENKINS	ht	301	8	8
KEITH	COCHRAN	ht	301	6	9
STACY	CONRAD	ht	300	9	10
JODY	MILLER	ht	296	6	11
DANNY	MORGAN	ht	290	6	12
KEN	SKINNER	ht	286	7	13
DAVID	AMBROSE	ht	283	5	14
JOSEPH	IRVIN	ht	283	5	14
DONNIE	SPERIN	ht	274	3	15
MARTY	PUGH	ht	263	7	16
TREY	MILLER	ht	260	5	17
BEN	BROWN	ht	254	1	18
DEAN	MORRIS	ht	239	3	19

ANSLEIGH	WILK	je	302	7	1
EVAN	CLARK	je	263	1	2
GRACE	CLARK	je	197	2	3
CAMERON	RIBRON	je	192	1	4

CODY	CLARK	K-45	315	11	1
CARL	HIGGENBOTTOM	K-45	310	9	2
PAUL	COSPER	K-45	290	7	3
JUSTIN	CLARK	K-45	287	4	4
AARON	ENGLISH	K-45	276	8	5
MIKE	WEBB	K-45	274	6	6

JEFF	GUNNELLS	ml	300	7	1
CHARLES	CORNELL	ml	200	1	2

JON	CANNON	mu	300	6	1
CHRIS	TANKERSLEY	mu	293	4	2
JEFF	MASSEY	mu	292	9	3
BRIAN	SMITH	mu	261	4	4

DENNIS	WELCHEL	oa	319	11	1
BUTCH	PARKMAN	oa	312	9	2
MIKE	LEE	oa	311	10	3
MATTHEW	JOHNSON	oa	309	9	4
STACY	VANZANDT	oa	308	8	5
RON	BRYSON	oa	304	11	6
JASON	HARRIS	oa	304	7	7
JARROD	BAKER	oa	296	4	8
JAMES	STRICKLAND	oa	287	6	9
DENNIS	PAGE	oa	287	4	10
DAVID	SMITH	oa	278	3	11
RODGER	TENNANT	oa	271	7	12

EZRA	ALLEYNE	ob	318	14	1
DANIEL	HUFF	ob	316	10	2
ERIC	HOLT	ob	301	7	3
SHAWN	BLACKBURN	ob	299	10	4
JAY	MOON	ob	299	8	5
LEE	VAUGHN	ob	292	5	6
NICK	WILSON	ob	288	5	7
WAYNE	PERRY	ob	286	2	8
MICHAEL	CAIN	ob	285	12	9
BRIAN	KIRKPATRICK	ob	285	5	10
MARK	HERNDON	ob	283	3	11
SHANE	ARNOLD	ob	275	8	12
PAUL	JONES	ob	272	3	13
GEORGE	FREDREGILL	ob	263	5	14
SCOTT	STONE	ob	263	2	15
JOHN	ALLEN	ob	259	5	16
TRENT	JACKSON	ob	256	5	17
DAVID	HARDEGREE	ob	248	2	18

BO	GUNN	oc	316	14	1
NATHAN	MANIS	oc	312	12	2
SEAN	PEACOCK	oc	312	8	3
KELVIN	CANNON	oc	311	9	4
CHARLES	CLIFTON	oc	304	12	5
HANK	BOATWRIGHT	oc	302	8	6
JIMMY	WATERS	oc	297	9	7
STACY	CAMBELL	oc	296	7	8
CASEY	THOMPSON	oc	292	6	9
JOHN	ARNOLD	oc	291	4	10
CHASE	HEMBREE	oc	284	4	11
RANDY	MANIS	oc	284	4	11
DENIS	SELBY	oc	281	5	12
DARREN	MEADOWS	oc	280	3	13
STEVEN	HAMRICK	oc	253	3	14
DAVID	ALLIGOOD	oc	248	4	15

LOGAN	MOSS	se	308	9	1
COREY	WRIGHT	se	291	4	2

MARK	KEESEE	sp	317	11	1
STEVEN	PITTMAN	sp	311	12	2
JUSTIN	HUGHES	sp	308	9	3
GORMAN	RILEY	sp	291	7	4
CHRIS	MOORE	sp	287	3	5
TATE	GERALD	sp	274	9	6

PERRY	HUGHES	sr	308	13	1
BARRY	MOON	sr	308	10	2
MARK	LOGGINS	sr	298	8	3
KEITH	PRESTON	sr	296	7	4
BRYAN	CARROLL	sr	295	5	5
CLARK	WOODLE	sr	270	6	6
ED	WILLIAMS	sr	267	5	7
JIM	STURWOLD	sr	260	3	8

LEON	PITTMAN	ss	317	10	1
KEN	MOSLEY	ss	305	10	2
RE	SMITH	ss	300	8	3
JAMES	WOODALL	ss	288	5	4
ROY	POPE	ss	285	5	5
MIKE	HARRIS	ss	282	3	6
ED	FRIEND	ss	278	3	7
BARRY	ROACH	ss	262	4	8

LINDA	HUFF	sw	275	2	1

GARY	WINGO	tr	237	2	1
DENNY	VARNADOE	tr	190	2	2
CHRIS	RIBRON	tr	182	0	3

STEPHANIE	CONRAD	wh	312	10	1
ALICIA	VAUGHN	wh	308	8	2
GENEVA	FIELDS	wh	299	6	3
SUSAN	JACKSON	wh	291	6	4
TONI	IRVIN	wh	287	9	5
AMANDA	ASHLEY	wh	285	4	6
JESSICA	MILLER	wh	275	4	7
KIM	FREDREGILL	wh	264	2	8
KAREN	RAGE	wh	254	1	9
LASHANA	REDMON	wh	245	6	10
DIANA	WOMACKS	wh	232	1	11

KAILEY	JOHNSTON	wo	305	8	1
CHRISTINA	WINGO	wo	282	3	2
MARY	POWELL	wo	279	7	3

JEREMY	WADE	ya	300	7	1
CONNER	PURVIS	ya	291	6	2
JEFF	CAMPEL	ya	280	8	3
CLAYTON	GASAWAY	ya	267	5	4
SARAH	WIBELL	ya	263	7	5

BLAKE	CLIFTON	yb	324	10	1
JONATHAN	CLARK	yb	311	11	2
KEVIN	SKINNER	yb	298	11	3
ZACHERY	HEMBROA	yb	286	3	4
DANIEL	BAIRD	yb	279	7	5
HAVEN	MCCONAN	yb	277	5	6
MATTHEW	VARNADOE	yb	258	1	7
CODY	HART	yb	226	2	8

HARLEY	GUNN	yg	275	5	1
JODY	HART	yg	251	5	2


----------



## dhardegree (Jun 22, 2009)

I suck!


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 22, 2009)

dhardegree said:


> I suck!



Yes.......but not as bad as I did!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh, I'm sorry, I just looked at the scores, you did suck worse than I did!!!!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah well I suck worse than both of you so shut up about it.


----------



## srock412 (Jun 23, 2009)

How about the scores for the known distance coarse


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 23, 2009)

GaBear said:


> Yeah well I suck worse than both of you so shut up about it.


----------



## young gunna (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats BA! Way to go maaaan!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 25, 2009)

young gunna said:


> Congrats BA! Way to go maaaan!


 
Thanks Man..


----------



## clemsongrad (Jul 13, 2009)

*ga asa - move up list?*

is there a class "move-up" list that is generated from the state ASA tournamnent???


----------



## jworsham (Jul 14, 2009)

clemsongrad said:


> is there a class "move-up" list that is generated from the state ASA tournamnent???


Some will have to move because of skill level for next year


----------



## abhunter (Jul 15, 2009)

John do we have everything finalized yet?



BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## jworsham (Jul 15, 2009)

abhunter said:


> John do we have everything finalized yet?
> 
> 
> 
> BOWHUNTERS FOREVER



Yes we had an update in EA for 3rd place all others are the same


----------



## clemsongrad (Jul 16, 2009)

what's EA?


----------



## GaBear (Jul 17, 2009)

clemsongrad said:


> what's EA?



  EA= Eagle


----------



## jworsham (Jul 18, 2009)

GaBear said:


> EA= Eagle


Thanks Bear


----------



## jworsham (Jul 18, 2009)

All awards and compensation can be picked up at the Classic.  Look for me around the Bowtech booth

Thanks John


----------



## badcompany (Jul 18, 2009)

see ya there


----------

